# الطاقة الشمسية بديل فعَّال لوقود السيارات



## رشيد الديزل (2 مارس 2009)

تكتشف الشركات المنتجة للسيارات على نحو مطرد أن الطاقة الشمسية مصدر فعال للطاقة الإضافية وتقلل من استهلاك الوقود والعوادم الملوثة للبيئة، ولا يزال أمامها زمن طويل لكي توفر الطاقة الكافية لتشغيل السيارة العادية ولكن الشركات المنتجة تتلمس طريقها لاستغلال الموارد المجانية المتوافرة من الشمس ....

*تكتشف الشركات المنتجة للسيارات على نحو مطرد أن الطاقة الشمسية مصدر فعال للطاقة الإضافية وتقلل من استهلاك الوقود والعوادم الملوثة للبيئة، ولا يزال أمامها زمن طويل لكي توفر الطاقة الكافية لتشغيل السيارة العادية ولكن الشركات المنتجة تتلمس طريقها لاستغلال الموارد المجانية المتوافرة من الشمس.

وحتى الآن تستخدم الشركات المنتجة للسيارات مثل "أودي" الطاقة الشمسية للقيام بوظائف ترفيهية فقط. فالسيارات من طراز "أودي إيه 8 وإيه 6" يمكن شراؤها مزودة بسقف يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، ويمكنه أن يوفر الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيل المراوح داخل السيارة لتبريدها من الداخل في الصيف.

وأشارت صحيفة الخليج الإماراتية إلى أنه على الرغم من ذلك إلا أن هناك نماذج تجريبية عدة للسيارات يتطلع المهندسون من خلالها إلى إيجاد سبل أخرى لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية كنوع من الوقود البديل. وفي معرض جنيف الأخير تم عرض سيارة "ساب 9-إكس" الهجين التي تم تزويد سقفها بخلايا لتوليد الطاقة من الشمس وتقوم السيارة بتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية سواء كانت متحركة أو متوقفة وتخزنها في بطاريات "ليثيوم- أيون" متصلة بنظام الدفع الهجين في السيارة.

كما تستخدم شركة "بي.إم.دبليو" الطاقة التي لا تنتج عوادم كربونية في نموذج سيارتها التجريبي "فيجن إفيشنت دايناميكس" المؤسس على طراز "إكس5" الذي تنتجه الشركة. وهي سيارة رياضية فاخرة مزودة بسقف مساحته متر مربع ويولد كيلوواط واحداً من الطاقة في الساعة في الأيام المشمسة. كما أن مدير شركة "أوبل هانز ديمانت" يراقب التطورات الحاصلة في هذه التكنولوجيا باهتمام كبير ولكنه لا يرى أن هناك امكانية لاستخدامها في الوقت الراهن في أغراض تتجاوز تشغيل المراوح.*


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم 
بالنجاح والتوفيق
:63:


----------



## mmaee87 (23 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق للفكرة الرائعة.


----------

